# Coco and Polly



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so proud of my girls! Polly is fitting right in, playing with Phoebe and Coco and Coco has been SO good lately with her! I love this!

View attachment 71722


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww, bless them! That is so sweet


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah! I am so happy for Coco and for Polly! This could be just what your kitty clan needed!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice to see.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

.....and look how BIG my baby girl is!! Such a far cry from my 3 week old days, huh?!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She has gotten big! But she is still a baby! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia this is so heartwarming to see!! Maybe Coco just needed a special friend all along! And Polly certainly needed a friend in your house of Seniors!
It also sounds like Polly and Phoboe are getting along and playing too!
That is one of the best shots yet of Coco, showing off her unique coat coloring! I've never seen that before in a cat!
Sharon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So precious!!! Marcia, has this improved the dynamics between Lacey and Coco by any chance? Just thought that if Coco had a buddy to focus a bit more on she might focus a bit less on Lacey.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Coco really is pretty in her light gold coat with silver tossed in very subtly here and there. I've never seen anything like it either. She has sweetened up since she went on her kitty Prozac but sleeps SO much now. That's the trade off I guess. She has bursts of activity then sleeps for hours but her interest in Lacey has diminished quite a bit which is great for Lacey. Doc told me I could start to wean her off the Prozac (actually Fluoxetine) anytime and see what happens - that hopefully her brain has been retrained to ignore Lacey. I'm kind of afraid of doing that yet though. I may cut back to every third day instead of every other day.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwww what a great pic!!!! Love cocoas coat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Coco curled up in bed with me tonight and promptly started scratching. I noticed she has scabs on her rump and head. Out of bed I get to put flea meds on her. She is highly allergic to fleas and I guess they have migrated from the cat room to the main living area. Heavy sigh. Oh well, I'm glad I have the meds on hand and can make her more comfortable. Guess I'll order more meds, may need to treat the entire household now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww, Poor Coco and poor you!
Fleas are horrible! At least you're catching it early enough, that hopefully, you won't have a Flea Explosion!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Yuk. Fleas are such a pain. I got a bite and scratched my foot raw before I knew it. Poor Coco.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That is such a precious pic! Miss Polly is just charming everyone. 

Marcia, after I started feeding the stray, I started being really itchy. Then she went to the vet and she had fleas. I was convinced there were fleas inside, but that doesn't seem to be the case, thank goodness. It's been 2 weeks and no signs. Might have been gnats or some other little bitey insect. 

Hope it turns out to be the same at your place!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gawsh, I know fleas are a total nuisance and a truly scary thing to have if you've got carpet flooring throughout like me!

But back to the real topic...I think I love that photo of Polly and Coco, too! :luv It's amazing how one little kitten can change the dynamic of another! Still craving a dilute calico one day, lol. I've thought of fostering, but I am really cramped in my tiny apartment, so it'll have to be much later if I choose to do so!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Coco really is pretty in her light gold coat with silver tossed in very subtly here and there. I've never seen anything like it either. She has sweetened up since she went on her kitty Prozac but sleeps SO much now. That's the trade off I guess. She has bursts of activity then sleeps for hours but her interest in Lacey has diminished quite a bit which is great for Lacey. Doc told me I could start to wean her off the Prozac (actually Fluoxetine) anytime and see what happens - that hopefully her brain has been retrained to ignore Lacey. I'm kind of afraid of doing that yet though. I may cut back to every third day instead of every other day.


Fluoxetine is Prozac. prozac is a brand name.
I use to take this. Fluoxetine has one of the longest "half lifes" around so you can feel quite at ease on doing every other day.
It takes a couple od days to get one dose out of the system completely where with most medications half life will dramatically reduce within a 24 hour period or even less in some medications.
That was one of the things I always loved about fluoxetine. If I was late in my refill prescription or away for a couple days and forgot my meds it never effected me.
In fact, they have long since been able to come out with a weekly dose of fluoxetine because of its long long half life. 
Something rarely possible with most drugs.

So don't be afraid, the effects of the fluoxetine won't wear away quickly and every other day will maybe enable her to be awake more. 

Great picture btw


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Good to know Cat Face. It's made a dramatic difference in Coco's behavior. I can't remember the last time she went after Lacey. Maddie, however, is another story. Once a day at least but it's quick, Maddie screams and it's over. No negative side effects with Maddie like there were with Lacey. If I catch it happening I scold Coco with my BIG MOMMY VOICE, other wise I ignore it. She knows that voice and knows the high praise of my sing song _*"GOOD COCO!!!"*_ voice too. 

TabbCat, I had never seen a dilute calico before I started volunteering at the shelter and now I've had 2! Little Tessa is a jewel with her rolly poly squishy body and sweet quiet nature. This current group of fosters are all so sweet!


----------

